# Facebook advertising



## mashPotato (Apr 11, 2007)

Have any of you guys try out the facebook flyers? 

For my understanding, you can only place ad at your own network. eg, if you are studying at the York university, you can reach out to that network only. Am I rite?

If you have used the facebook flyer, can you share some info? Thanks in advance.


----------



## seibei (Mar 17, 2006)

you can post facebook ads/flyers on any network, I think - you just have to specify which networks your ad will run on. however, I find that it's kind of hit or miss, and maybe not a terrific place to advertise. ads don't seem to get paid too much attention on there.


----------



## Mymil (Nov 23, 2006)

I believe you can post on any network as well, it's just twice as expensive if it's not on *your* network.

I ran an ad for five days during finals week (which is a very busy and hectic time at my college, but I figured people might be checking Facebook for respite) at my school (which is very small, 1300-ish undergrads). Only one person bought a shirt after visiting the site through the ad (he was an alumnus), and I didn't get many hits to begin with. I also targeted the ad to students by saying it was owned by a student at that school.

So I'd agree with David that it's probably not a great place to advertise unless you can get a really eye-catching ad seen by a lot of people who would be interested in your t-shirts. But it's not very expensive, so it could be worth a shot for a couple days just to see how it goes.


----------



## mashPotato (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks guys, i will look into that  I have to agree that it's a hit or a miss since the ad isn't very noticeable.


----------

